# Old Potrero and Junipero Gin



## DiscoRover (Nov 17, 2006)

I was looking for some thoughts on Old Potrero and Junipero Gin. I am A big fan of Anchor Steam and like beers that they make. Was wondering how they do with their spirits.

Cheers

A


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

See this thread on StraightBourbon.com for informed comment about the various Old Potrero rye whiskeys. I too am very curious about it, but not so curious that I'll spend $65 a bottle to try it. I'm afraid I don't know anything at all about Junipero gin, but, then, I'm not much of a gin drinker.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I like Junipero, but I still think Sapphire is an all around better Gin...you may also want to check out hendricks, everybody says that it tastes like cucumber, I dont really get that, although it is a bit sweeter than most...


----------

